# Sleepless in depression



## Sarey (Oct 12, 2005)

This I have never been able to figure out.  The mind is exhausted all the time, yet the body won't or can't rest.   Even if I sleep, it's all a bunch of nightmares and talking in my sleep.  Full audible sentences.  
I suffer from Severe Depression, Anxiety Disorder, PTSD, am a recovering alcoholic (10/19/04) and a bunch of other initials that make up my psyche.   
I am on Depakote, Clonidine, Lorazepam and Citalopram, all of which make me drowzy and dizzy and lethargic, but I can't sleep.

Where is the logic?????

I have to go through this phase of not sleeping for about 10 days, then I collapse and can't stay awake to save my life.

Yesterday I got 16 hours of sleep, tonight the cycle starts over.

I watch the X Files on tv,  don't drink caffeine (don't after my morning tea) play games online, or, in this case, write senslessly to folks I don't know hoping that someone out there will read it and know what I'm going through and forgive my run-on sentence!!!!!!!

My therapist tells me that it isn't always logical, and in my case RARELY is.  But I still try to make sense of my senseless world.

36 yrs old, mom to a beautiful son, engaged to a wonderful man, and crazy.  Absolutely-don't- give-a- hoot-loony.   Well, in need of a lot of help, anyway.

It just doesn't make sense, can't sleep!


----------



## Sarey (Oct 12, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

This I have never been able to figure out.  The mind is exhausted all the time, yet the body won't or can't rest.   Even if I sleep, it's all a bunch of nightmares and talking in my sleep.  Full audible sentences.  
I suffer from Severe Depression, Anxiety Disorder, PTSD, am a recovering alcoholic (10/19/04) and a bunch of other initials that make up my psyche.   
I am on Depakote, Clonidine, Lorazepam and Citalopram, all of which make me drowzy and dizzy and lethargic, but I can't sleep.

Where is the logic?????

I have to go through this phase of not sleeping for about 10 days, then I collapse and can't stay awake to save my life.

Yesterday I got 16 hours of sleep, tonight the cycle starts over.

I watch the X Files on tv,  don't drink caffeine (don't after my morning tea) play games online, or, in this case, write senslessly to folks I don't know hoping that someone out there will read it and know what I'm going through and forgive my run-on sentence!!!!!!!

My therapist tells me that it isn't always logical, and in my case RARELY is.  But I still try to make sense of my senseless world.

36 yrs old, mom to a beautiful son, engaged to a wonderful man, and crazy.  Absolutely-don't- give-a- hoot-loony.   Well, in need of a lot of help, anyway.

It just doesn't make sense, can't sleep!


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

Hi I am so sorry that it is like this for you, I can understand 

I am depressed and on meds for it, my body is tired but yet I don't sleep!

I don't get it either. I am sorry.

Heather...


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

Hi I am so sorry that it is like this for you, I can understand 

I am depressed and on meds for it, my body is tired but yet I don't sleep!

I don't get it either. I am sorry.

Heather...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 12, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

Sleep disturbance is one of the symptoms of depression and PTSD - and sometimes lack of sleep contributes to the problem in a sort of vicious circle.

Sometimes, yoga, meditation, or progressive deep muscle relaxation therapy can help by shutting off all the thoughts in your head that prevent you from sleeping, or just by slowing you down long enough to fall asleep. Another suggestion is to start preparing for sleep a couple of hours before bedtime, by gradually slowing down the external and internal stimulation - don't do activitiers that increase your alertness or cognitive processes or which are at all emotionally charged - watch boring shows on television, not exciting thrillers, etc. - or read something slow, lying down. Don't eat late at night, or if you need to have a very light snack - not chocolate or soft drinks or other foods with caffeine or high sugar content.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 12, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

Sleep disturbance is one of the symptoms of depression and PTSD - and sometimes lack of sleep contributes to the problem in a sort of vicious circle.

Sometimes, yoga, meditation, or progressive deep muscle relaxation therapy can help by shutting off all the thoughts in your head that prevent you from sleeping, or just by slowing you down long enough to fall asleep. Another suggestion is to start preparing for sleep a couple of hours before bedtime, by gradually slowing down the external and internal stimulation - don't do activitiers that increase your alertness or cognitive processes or which are at all emotionally charged - watch boring shows on television, not exciting thrillers, etc. - or read something slow, lying down. Don't eat late at night, or if you need to have a very light snack - not chocolate or soft drinks or other foods with caffeine or high sugar content.


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 12, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

In addition to what Dr. Baxter suggested, I find that a warm bath complete with scented candles (if you can tolerate them) relaxes me before going to bed. I'll sleep like a baby.


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 12, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

In addition to what Dr. Baxter suggested, I find that a warm bath complete with scented candles (if you can tolerate them) relaxes me before going to bed. I'll sleep like a baby.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 12, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

Warm milk can be helpful. I don't think I could ever drink a whole warm bath, though...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 12, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

Warm milk can be helpful. I don't think I could ever drink a whole warm bath, though...


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 13, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

Drinking the whole warm bath isn't too difficult, unless one of those candles gets stuck in your throat, David!


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 13, 2005)

*sleepless in depression*

Drinking the whole warm bath isn't too difficult, unless one of those candles gets stuck in your throat, David!


----------

